# Skype game?



## Jakk fett (Jul 27, 2008)

What are these?


----------



## logan9a (Jul 27, 2008)

skype - something you should search for on the internet - is a free application you can use to call computer to computer.  If you want to use it to call computer to normal telephone, they charge a nominal fee.

Skype games are games played over this free application.  Although there are several aspects of face to face gaming I miss, there are many great advantages to skype gaming I have found.

Logan


----------

